# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta Cabo Raso 30 Abril

## Sérgio Jacinto

Malta!

É no dia 30 que vou encher o meu Aqua pela primeira vez.

Vou buscar pelo menos uns 350 litros ao cabo raso

Agradeço companhia com experiência

Quem alinha numa colecta?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola Sergio

Dia 30 de abril ofereço a minha companhia (sem experiencia) para ir ajudar no Cabo Raso mas de manha so. Ate porqeu gostava de descobrir o local onde vao buscar a agua.

Eu costumo aproveitar um passeio a minha praia favorita, o Portinho da Arrabida, e por la encho uns garrafoes e tal mesmo no parque de estacionamento...

É ver a malta a passar e a pensar que la esta o parolo a encher garrafoes mas que se lixe... se algum dia quiseres la ir e so dizeres... (nunca vou ao fim de semana)


Abraço

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Pedro! És muito bem vindo. Ajuda é preciosa  :Pracima: 

Vá malta! Vejam lá as vossas agendas!  :HaEbouriffe: 

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Pessoal
Eu costumo ir la buscar, portanto podem contar comigo também.

----------


## fabianomoser

Ixxx....

Se o Ricardo viesse com a motobomba é que era!
Mandava calar todo mundo!  :yb677: 

Ricardo, alinhas lá  :SbQuestion2: 

Eu não vou fazer mais TPA´s por umas 2 semanas, mas posso lá ir e trazer uns 2 jerricans ao menos.

Vamos ver.
Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## luisnunes

Ricardo 
Se trouxeres a motobomba, ate vou comprar uns jerricans grandes e deixo os meus de 10 litritos em casa.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

*Malta Malta,*

É já no Sábado.

É pró menino e prá menina

Alinhem  :Coradoeolhos: 

Saudações

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: todos
também tenho que saber onde é o local e a melhor maneira de fazer a coleta
mas dia 30 não posso mesmo.
fica para a próxima :yb677:

----------


## Igor Neto

Bom Bom é a beira do cabo raso onde temos la o Farol e os Viveiros da torre da Marinha, descendo akelas perdinhas que fazem reflexologia aos pes, descendo e subindo ate encher os meros 300 litros em jerricans, mas de facto o densimetro agradece o bolso tb pk o sal a instant ocean é mto fraquinho mas é um experiencia agradavel. Da ultima x fui com um camarada que por estranho nao preferiu a reflexologia como terapia extra gratificante e gratis, entao no fim fez-se uma escalada pelas rochas a esquerda para pescar o chinelo no alto mar, isto porque as canas que andam para la no meio das pedras simpaticas servem para mais do que picar os pes :P
lololol é divertido.
Ja agora no meu tempo dava para por objectos a vender neste site é proibido agora? mas eu ja sou velhinho ? corais e isso ja nao se comprar?

----------


## luisnunes

Ja temos hora??
posso informar que a mare estara cheia as 14.00H portanto de manha seria uma boa escolha tendo em conta que apanhavamos a mare a encher...aguinha nova...yupi

----------


## marcopires

Boas,

Venha de lá a hora, em principio irei também.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## luisnunes

Da ultima vez ficou para as 10 e tal da manha, o que para mim parece óptimo.
Pelo menos falo por mim, de manha da me mais jeito.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Da ultima vez ficou para as 10 e tal da manha, o que para mim parece óptimo.
> Pelo menos falo por mim, de manha da me mais jeito.


 
Isso a hora não está muito ligado ao que nos dá jeito ou não.

Está mais ligado à maré que outra coisa qualquer.

Abraço,

----------


## luisnunes

Eu apenas disse que me dava jeito a mim e ate calha bem porque a maré esta a encher, mas dependentemente de ir pessoal ou nao eu vou, ate vou com muita frequência.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Sugiro por volta das 11:00.

Antes n chego a tempo quase de certeza.

Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Sergio
Ta combinadissimo :SbOk:

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Ricardo 
> Se trouxeres a motobomba, ate vou comprar uns jerricans grandes e deixo os meus de 10 litritos em casa.


Eu até levava mas acho que seria bem melhor em Sesimbra porque lá sei que dá de certeza, no Cabo não tenho certeza.

----------


## fabianomoser

Ricardo,

conheço teu sistema, tua mangueira chega na boa lá no cabo raso tb. o sítio é parecido embora seja mais dificil um pouco de meter o carro lá perto da água no cabo raso, por causa dos buracos e tal.

Cabo Raso a paisagem é mais gira e tal, curto lá ir.
Agora, se for desta vez, depois da coleta tem que rolar uma  :SbBiere5:  senão não vou!


Abraço,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Ricardo,
> 
> conheço teu sistema, tua mangueira chega na boa lá no cabo raso tb. o sítio é parecido embora seja mais dificil um pouco de meter o carro lá perto da água no cabo raso, por causa dos buracos e tal.
> 
> Cabo Raso a paisagem é mais gira e tal, curto lá ir.
> Agora, se for desta vez, depois da coleta tem que rolar uma  senão não vou!
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> FM


És mesmo mauzinho, mas para rolar  :SbBiere5:  o melhor mesmo era em Sesimbra, mas o que vocês decidirem para mim é pacifico.
Se dizes que o meu sistema dá no Cabo por mim tudo bem, se puderes me vir buscar é que era porreiro. :SbOk3: 
Abraço

----------


## luisnunes

Assim é que se fala

----------


## ricardotrindade

E que tal irmos já hoje, e o fim de semana fica mais livre

----------


## luisnunes

Isso é para quem nao faz nada

----------


## ricardotrindade

Ora ai está, mas então vamos lá??? Hoje claro

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Fogo!

Hoje não! :Prabaixo: 

Só se me começar a dedicar a aquariofilia profissionalmente.  :HaEbouriffe: 

Ricardo deves estar de férias Aposto?

Saudações

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Fogo!
> 
> Hoje não!
> 
> Só se me começar a dedicar a aquariofilia profissionalmente. 
> 
> Ricardo deves estar de férias Aposto?
> 
> Saudações



Boas Sérgio,
Nada disso, vou sair às 17.30h e passo por casa para ir buscar os bidons e a motobomba para ir, por volta das 19.00h estou de regresso a casa novamente, com aguinha nova.
Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Ricardo,

Ontem na palheta da madrugada deixaste la o bidon e o pote mágico!

Durante a semana é puxado, passar a 25 de Abril e ir a Sesimbra, e ter de trabalhar no dia seguinte só no IRON MAN da Tv Americana!

Olha que pra Sesimbra da última vez haviam pra lá umas "malas cor de rosa" de tirar o chapéu!  :Olá:  (Essa foi só pro Ricardo entender, sorry!).

Deixamos pra sábado Ricardo! Posso ir te buscar sim, na boa!

At,
FM

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Malta,

Vejam lá a previsão do tempo para amanha:

WindGURU: Previsões meteorológicas para windsurf, kitesurf e outros desportos dependentes do vento

Vejam as webcams não me parece muito agreste.

É claro que o Guincho muitas vezes está ao contrário de Lisboa

Por mim vou na mesma. :HaEbouriffe: 

Levo o impermeável para o caso

Vamos lá contar cabeças para as 11:00

Saudações

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

11 da manhã?

Não queres mais cedo?
Estava a pensar aí pelas 9.

Senão não tenho muito tempo. É que há que dar almoço à famelga e preparar a festa de anos do meu puto.

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Tás a falar a sério?

Épa era para poder passar pela Aquahobby e buscar os Jericans do Luis e mais umas coisas e ainda dar tempo para a malta chegar.

Verdade seja dita sempre posso ir lá hoje ao final da tarde.

*Como é malta! Dá para ir ás 9:00?*

A tua mulher n te dá um tiro por ires passear em dia de festa?

Saudações

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Sergio, com esta chuva não te aconselho mesmo a ir buscar agua.
Eu esperava para o próximo FDS, ou então durante a próxima semana.

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Pois,

Parece que vai ter mesmo de ser.

Enfim. Estava com a Pica toda. 

sniff sniff :yb620: 

Mas aquilo realmente tem um microclima.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

boas pessoal
passei por lá há pouco e estava um sr. :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  temporal

----------


## luisnunes

Pessoal com este tempo, nao aconselho a ir ainda por cima para aqueles lados, acho que vou deixar para o proximo fim de semana.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Então fica para dia 7 de Maio.

Inscrições abertas!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Saudações

----------


## luisnunes

Ola pessoal então sempre fica para amanha a colecta.
Mesmo local mesama hora.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Só posso lá ir no Sab pelas 17:00. 

Saudações

----------


## luisnunes

ola Sergio
Tenho muita pena mas vou ter de ir da parte da manha, á tarde tenho umas coisas combinadas.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Luis,

Tb tenho pena...fica para a próxima.

Espero que o mar esteja em condições.

Abraço

----------

